

Some papers of Per Martin-Löf - tel
https://michaelt.github.io/martin-lof.html

======
jonsterling
Thank you for posting this! Incidentally, I came across this a few nights ago
when I was desperately searching for Martin-Löf's article on verificationism.
A very handy collection!

It might be an interesting exercise, if someone can get his permission, to re-
typeset some of his older articles so that they are searchable and more
legible.

